# Second kitless



## Laurenr (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok, I'm getting it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 12, 2014)

You're getting it very well Lauren.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 12, 2014)

+++  Now go wild.  great pen.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 12, 2014)

I like it. Someday I need to make one out of wood like that.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 12, 2014)

Well done


----------

